# Elevation change at landing



## Bruce Hardin (May 22, 2016)

I'm a home inspector, and I'm having a disagreement with a structural engineer about the code regarding landings. In question is an entry door (swings in as usual) that opens onto a covered landing. He maintains that the threshold cannot possibly be properly flashed to keep out wind driven rain, and so the code requires a step down elevation change. I do not see where the code as written requires it. It allows it, but that doesn't mean it's required, IMO. Opinions?


----------



## cda (May 22, 2016)

Welcome.....


----------



## cda (May 22, 2016)

Not a landing expert but give it a day and you will get some responses


----------



## mark handler (May 22, 2016)

IHPO, In His Professional Opinion, "... the threshold cannot be properly flashed to keep out wind driven rain." *That's His opinon.*
The code does *NOT* require a step-down, elevation change. *NOT in the code. as a mater of fact if this were a "A" type Apartment or townhouse, you cannot exceed a 1/2" threashold.*


----------



## conarb (May 22, 2016)

I'm a builder not an inspector, I recently completed a multimillion dollar home with several doors to surrounding terraces with stone running inside and outside and only ¼" change in floor elevations.  My understanding is that it's not a good idea in show country but it's the style here in sunny California.


----------



## steveray (May 23, 2016)

Like Mark and CA said....NOT prohibited, may be a bad idea, (depending on the particulars) or maybe someone just needs a lesson in waterproofing....Single Family?


----------



## Bruce Hardin (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for responses. Yes, single family home with raised, covered, tile landing.


----------



## tmurray (May 24, 2016)

I almost never see a step up to entrances here in Canada. If they can't flash it properly, they're not experienced enough to be working on this project. There are plenty of products and techniques around that will work well.


----------



## conarb (May 24, 2016)

TMurray:

I have always heard the reason for the step was snow, you certainly have snow, what happens when the snow piles up at the door?


----------



## Bruce Hardin (May 24, 2016)

We're in the South, so snow drifts might be an issue once every 20 years on a covered porch. Broom it off. Done. Wind driven rain is another story. Door has to be properly flashed for that, but it doesn't require an elevation change. The IRC obviously doesn't think so either, or it wouldn't disallow an elevation change other than the 1.5" threshold if the door opens out onto the landing.


----------



## tmurray (May 25, 2016)

conarb said:


> TMurray:
> 
> I have always heard the reason for the step was snow, you certainly have snow, what happens when the snow piles up at the door?



the front door is required to open in. You go out that door and shovel out all the other doors. The main thing is what is required for egress from the dwelling unit. Up here, the only requirements is a front door and windows (or doors) sized for egress from bedrooms. Anything else is unregulated. I've heard it is common down there to have a step up from your back deck into the dwelling. I don't know if I have ever seen that here. I certainly can't recall seeing it.


----------



## conarb (May 25, 2016)

tmurray said:


> the front door is required to open in. You go out that door and shovel out all the other doors. The main thing is what is required for egress from the dwelling unit. Up here, the only requirements is a front door and windows (or doors) sized for egress from bedrooms. Anything else is unregulated. I've heard it is common down there to have a step up from your back deck into the dwelling. I don't know if I have ever seen that here. I certainly can't recall seeing it.



Here in sunny California we have always made the step downs anywhere from ¼" to 2" on all exterior doors, when I've said that online eastern contractors always get upset stating that they need a step down for snow, nobody has more snow than you do so you are refuting that.  This has come up recently with the Berkeley balcony collapse, even a Houston builder of luxury homes claiming that there has to be a several inch step down to keep water out even when I posted the IBC requirements.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 25, 2016)

Residential doors can open in either direction and a step is not required. Security is one reason doors swing in so the hinge pins are on the interior of the house. Installing a screen door would be another reason. A small house may want it to open outward so it does not use up limited floor space.


----------



## steveray (May 26, 2016)

Ever try to open a screen door with 24" of snow in front of it?....Doesn't matter which way the "real" door swings....Shovel a few times during the storm....Oh wait, that is maintenence, I shouldn't have to do that on my house.....


----------



## my250r11 (May 26, 2016)

Grew up in southern Colorado, in the winter took the screen door off and put shovel by the door, open door and shovel, problem solved. As for rain the door and threshold can be sealed properly to stop that. Live in New Mexico now and have more problems with dirt blowing in but that came be remedied just like flashing for water.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 26, 2016)

steveray said:


> Ever try to open a screen door with 24" of snow in front of it?....Doesn't matter which way the "real" door swings....Shovel a few times during the storm....


I live in Montana we install the screen door the first of July and take them of the 1st of September


----------

